# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Evo kako ja mogu pomoći...

## Dalmašica

Naime, evo još malo pa postajem magistra edukacijske rehabilitacije ( bivše defektologije). Stoga svoju pomoć nudim u obliku savjeta, traženja pomoći kamo ii, kad i sl..tj. sve što je povezano s djecom sa posebnim potrebama...Eto nadam se da ću nekom moći pomoći

----------

